# Need some suggestions



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

So my friend introduced me to the world of vaping last year, and this year I decided to buy the Topbox mini. 

So I have been using the Topbox Mini for almost a month now and it works great, but I feel I can invest in another mod( I'm ready haha ).And then using the Topbox at work/class and the additional setup for when Im going out or just relaxing at home.

Do you guys have any suggestions on good combos and setups?


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> So my friend introduced me to the world of vaping last year, and this year I decided to buy the Topbox mini.
> 
> So I have been using the Topbox Mini for almost a month now and it works great, but I feel I can invest in another mod( I'm ready haha ).And then using the Topbox at work/class and the additional setup for when Im going out or just relaxing at home.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions on good combos and setups?



What are your requirements? Do you want a small light mod? Is temp control an interest? What tanks are you going to use? Tanks with stock coils or are you looking to try building your own? RDA? 
Lol seems all I got are questions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> What are your requirements? Do you want a small light mod? Is temp control an interest? What tanks are you going to use? Tanks with stock coils or are you looking to try building your own? RDA?
> Lol seems all I got are questions.


That is the thing Im so new to this! Temp is a must, and definitely going to build my own coils!

Not sure about the tank? Griffin maybe?


----------



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> So my friend introduced me to the world of vaping last year, and this year I decided to buy the Topbox mini.
> 
> So I have been using the Topbox Mini for almost a month now and it works great, but I feel I can invest in another mod( I'm ready haha ).And then using the Topbox at work/class and the additional setup for when Im going out or just relaxing at home.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions on good combos and setups?



Really wish I had your will-power, an entire month and you never purchased "a mod", so glad I converted all family and friends, so when I get my weekly parcel, no-one complains, at least this "addiction" will not kill me.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

N


Harmlessguy said:


> So my friend introduced me to the world of vaping last year, and this year I decided to buy the Topbox mini.
> 
> So I have been using the Topbox Mini for almost a month now and it works great, but I feel I can invest in another mod( I'm ready haha ).And then using the Topbox at work/class and the additional setup for when Im going out or just relaxing at home.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions on good combos and setups?


Nononono... get a bigboy mod for home, travel with the top box If you want to max out from the word go, Wismec RX200. Can handle any build you throw at it. Oozes testosterone. My next buy lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> That is the thing Im so new to this! Temp is a must, and definitely going to build my own coils!
> 
> Not sure about the tank? Griffin maybe?



If you into temp control then there are a few devices I would suggest for a starter namely the Kangertech Subox or the eVic mini (but with a Kangertech tank) the eGo one Mega tank is oryt but the Kanger tech subtank is miles better. 
If you really want a little more power then the Cuboid or RX200 are well priced +-R1000. Personally I have an RX200 and if I'd been told about it I could have saved myself alot of bucks by skipping the eVic mini and heading straight to the RX. It's a simple device that does high wattage and TC well.

The Griffin is a great tank from what I read, lets send a signal out to @Nightwalker he's a guru on this tank. I have a TFv4 and while it's a great tank I just cannot recommend it to anyone as it's a seriously thirsty bugger. I have a Cubis for when I need to watch my consumption.
If you want to go the ceramic route then the Vaperesso has been getting rave reviews for it's flavour. Although I'd wait a bit before going ceramic, I know Joytech and others must have a plan for a ceramic tank in the pipe line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> If you into temp control then there are a few devices I would suggest for a starter namely the Kangertech Subox or the eVic mini (but with a Kangertech tank) the eGo one Mega tank is oryt but the Kanger tech subtank is miles better.
> If you really want a little more power then the Cuboid or RX200 are well priced +-R1000. Personally I have an RX200 and if I'd been told about it I could have saved myself alot of bucks by skipping the eVic mini and heading straight to the RX. It's a simple device that does high wattage and TC well.
> 
> The Griffin is a great tank from what I read, lets send a signal out to @Nightwalker he's a guru on this tank. I have a TFv4 and while it's a great tank I just cannot recommend it to anyone as it's a seriously thirsty bugger. I have a Cubis for when I need to watch my consumption.
> If you want to go the ceramic route then the Vaperesso has been getting rave reviews for it's flavour. Although I'd wait a bit before going ceramic, I know Joytech and others must have a plan for a ceramic tank in the pipe line.



Thanks! Yeah I think I will most likely end up buying the Cuboid! Wish I was the lucky person to win it at the Vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Thanks! Yeah I think I will most likely end up buying the Cuboid! Wish I was the lucky person to win it at the Vape meet.


Great choice it's an awesome mod


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Hey @Harmlessguy 
Get a RX200

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Hey @Harmlessguy
> Get a RX200



Or I can get the Cuboid, and then it will look insane next to your noisy cricket!


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Or I can get the Cuboid, and then it will look insane next to your noisy cricket!


Or inbetween the cricket and RX200


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Or inbetween the cricket and RX200



And don't forget the Topbox should be there! he is still a little trooper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

The Cuboid is an excellent device, it's just a shame the RX200 is better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

I'm scared of the noisy cricket! My single battery mech hits hard enough as it is. I can only imagine what the dual 18650 Noisy Cricket will do


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

Cuboid and the RX200 are really solid second mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> And don't forget the Topbox should be there! he is still a little trooper!


A good looking one aswell



Greyz said:


> The Cuboid is an excellent device, it's just a shame the RX200 is better


The cuboid has a superior screen though


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm scared of the noisy cricket! My single battery mech hits hard enough as it is. I can only imagine what the dual 18650 Noisy Cricket will do


Hoping to find out within the next few weeks

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm scared of the noisy cricket! My single battery mech hits hard enough as it is. I can only imagine what the dual 18650 Noisy Cricket will do


Its just pure beast bug


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> A good looking one aswell
> 
> 
> The cuboid has a superior screen though



Yeah and that helps because I'm always looking at my screen when vaping [insert sarcasm here]


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Yeah and that helps because I'm always looking at my screen when vaping [insert sarcasm here]


Just sit and vape infront of the mirror

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Its just pure beast bug



I don't doubt it for a second. I had my eyes set firmly on getting one but after much googling decided I still have a lot to learn so started off with a single 18650 mod.
I got myself a FUhattan and love it so much I ordered a SMPL from fasttech to see how they compare. Once I have mastered the SMPL I will progress to the Cricket and pif either the FUhattan or SMPL to an aspiring mech'er.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Just sit and vape infront of the mirror

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kamiel (8/3/16)

I think for the money, the RX200 is arguably the best mod in the world. It's comfortable. It lasts long because 3 batteries. It does everything you want. It's upgradeable. It has a massive wattage ceiling. Oh, and it's solid as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/16)

I have yet to try out a cuboid or actually feel one in the hand.
I too own a Rx and cannot fault that bugger in any any way.
And she just sits so nice in the hand.
The cuboid on pics looks very large (brick like) while the Rx has some sexy curves. And remember also cuboid is 150w upgraded now too 200w . the Rx is 200w out the box and I have heard of near future wattage upgrage coming to the Rx.
Hope I helped persuade you

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I don't doubt it for a second. I had my eyes set firmly on getting one but after much googling decided I still have a lot to learn so started off with a single 18650 mod.
> I got myself a FUhattan and love it so much I ordered a SMPL from fasttech to see how they compare. Once I have mastered the SMPL I will progress to the Cricket and pif either the FUhattan or SMPL to an aspiring mech'er.



You know what this is exactly whats going to happen to me! I wont decide on what to buy,then I'm going to buy to much...
Its going to be a natural disaster on my wallet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Kamiel said:


> I think for the money, the RX200 is arguably the best mod in the world. It's comfortable. It lasts long because 3 batteries. It does everything you want. It's upgradeable. It has a massive wattage ceiling. Oh, and it's solid as hell.



Let's not forget it's a 3 battery mod  
The puffstation has them going for R850 that's cheaper than the Cuboid,  CLICK HERE . I think we found the winner here guys. Sorry @Harmlessguy the tribe has spoken your Cubiod must leave the island immediately.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


>


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Let's not forget it's a 3 battery mod
> The puffstation has them going for R850 that's cheaper than the Cuboid,  CLICK HERE . I think we found the winner here guys. Sorry @Harmlessguy the tribe has spoken your Cubiod must leave the island immediately.



Well at least they just released the sexy Black and Red RX200! ugggh so hot right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> You know what this is exactly whats going to happen to me! I wont decide on what to buy,then I'm going to buy to much...
> Its going to be a natural disaster on my wallet!


Welcome to vaping bra, being broke is par the course. If you going to start out small too then your doing it right. Too many idjits out there going balls to the wall with mech mods and they only started vaping a week ago. Venting batteries can cause serious harm, best to know your beast before you try tame her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I have yet to try out a cuboid or actually feel one in the hand.
> I too own a Rx and cannot fault that bugger in any any way.
> And she just sits so nice in the hand.
> The cuboid on pics looks very large (brick like) while the Rx has some sexy curves. And remember also cuboid is 150w upgraded now too 200w . the Rx is 200w out the box and I have heard of near future wattage upgrage coming to the Rx.
> Hope I helped persuade you


As if 200 isnt enough already
Quite excited to see where they will go though


Harmlessguy said:


> You know what this is exactly whats going to happen to me! I wont decide on what to buy,then I'm going to buy to much...
> Its going to be a natural disaster on my wallet!


that happens to everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Well at least they just released the sexy Black and Red RX200! ugggh so hot right now!



That red and black is a genuine looker #FOMO


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

So I


Greyz said:


> That red and black is a genuine looker #FOMO


 
hahaha
So I should get the Rx200 with the Griffin tank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> So I
> 
> 
> hahaha
> So I should get the Rx200 with the Griffin tank?


Yesssss!! A black griffin
Thats going to look way too good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> So I
> 
> 
> hahaha
> So I should get the Rx200 with the Griffin tank?



I would strongly suggest the RX200, there's a reason why we all punting it....
I can't vouch for the Griffin from experience (I thought @Nightwalker would have chirped in by now) but if you do get the Top Fill version Here's a thread on it


----------



## Harmlessguy (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I would strongly suggest the RX200, there's a reason why we all punting it....
> I can't vouch for the Griffin from experience (I thought @Nightwalker would have chirped in by now) but if you do get the Top Fill version Here's a thread on it


Cool! haha you guys are champs!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Harmlessguy said:


> Cool! haha you guys are champs!!



We're eCig'ers it's our sworn code to help those vapers in need. 
I kid, misery likes company, it sucks to be broke alone. Welcome to Brokeville

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I would strongly suggest the RX200, there's a reason why we all punting it....
> I can't vouch for the Griffin from experience (I thought @Nightwalker would have chirped in by now) but if you do get the Top Fill version Here's a thread on it


And here I am. Lol. The RX200.. Better tohave the power and not need it than the opposite. Lately I've been doing builds that require masive power. Here is just a tip, it takes 3 batteries so get six and a four bay charger or two x two bay charger. Don't USB charge it. 
Then onto my girl, the Griffin. Two things straight up. This is the Mona Lisa of tanks, velocity deck, air and juice control, top fill. She does it good. The con.. She is a thirsty minx and will swollow ur juice. 
Remember due to large build chamber, less juice space but that never bothered me as top filling is easy. Just close the juice holes when you fill her up.
Theese two together make rainbows shoot out unicorns butts. 
If you don't wick right, you will cry. But search forum and u will find my toturial on the perfect wick no matter what wire and build u use. 
Lastly go forth in the great clouds and discover how vaping is meant to be. And on a side note, the top airflow is coming out as an add-on. So the hype on the Gemini tank can go drown itself. Griffin-rta and rx200 all the way.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> And here I am. Lol. The RX200.. Better tohave the power and not need it than the opposite. Lately I've been doing builds that require masive power. Here is just a tip, it takes 3 batteries so get six and a four bay charger or two x two bay charger. Don't USB charge it.
> Then onto my girl, the Griffin. Two things straight up. This is the Mona Lisa of tanks, velocity deck, air and juice control, top fill. She does it good. The con.. She is a thirsty minx and will swollow ur juice.
> Remember due to large build chamber, less juice space but that never bothered me as top filling is easy. Just close the juice holes when you fill her up.
> Theese two together make rainbows shoot out unicorns butts.
> ...



Mods - you may now close this thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Mods - you may now close this thread


Was I that bad?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Was I that bad?



No lol it was perfect actually. OP looks set on a RX200 and you answered the remaining Griffin question. I knew signalling you was the right move.


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> No lol it was perfect actually. OP looks set on a RX200 and you answered the remaining Griffin question. I knew signalling you was the right move.


Well the Griffin is my baby.
And I'm also using the avocado now too. Happy days


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Well the Griffin is my baby.
> And I'm also using the avocado now too. Happy days



I'm following your avocado thread closely and I get some serious FOMO. Absolutely love what Justin did to his Goblin. 
The avocado tank just looks sick, the way it wicks makes me think it chucks clouds with nary a dry hit in sight  
I'm waiting before I buy my next tank as I want to see where ceramic is heading.


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm following your avocado thread closely and I get some serious FOMO. Absolutely love what Justin did to his Goblin.
> The avocado tank just looks sick, the way it wicks makes me think it chucks clouds with nary a dry hit in sight
> I'm waiting before I buy my next tank as I want to see where ceramic is heading.


I have tried my hardest to get a dry hit. Some over seven different coil builds and ID sizes. She just stays wet.
Wick her right and u have a monster baby that smiles at its mommy, the Griffin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/3/16)

Get a dripper for the RX200, you won't regret it. It will handle any build you give it. A lush will look great on a black RX200. BTW Cuboid is great, but for almost the same money you can a 3 battery device with real 200 watts of power, RX200 wins this battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Let's not forget it's a 3 battery mod
> The puffstation has them going for R850 that's cheaper than the Cuboid,  CLICK HERE . I think we found the winner here guys. Sorry @Harmlessguy the tribe has spoken your Cubiod must leave the island immediately.



Lol @Greyz - "the tribe has spoken your Cubois must leave the island immediately" - that chirp made me laugh. Classic!

This whole thread is classic. Well done guys 

And @Nightwalker - you have me now wanting the Griffin. Haha

So many devices. So muh want. 

@Harmlessguy , hope this all helps you. Just remember, this is aboit the journey not the destination 
Let us know how it goes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Harmlessguy (9/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Greyz - "the tribe has spoken your Cubois must leave the island immediately" - that chirp made me laugh. Classic!
> 
> This whole thread is classic. Well done guys
> 
> ...



I will post a pic when I have everything! Hopefully I will have everything in a month! 
Excited

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (9/3/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Greyz - "the tribe has spoken your Cubois must leave the island immediately" - that chirp made me laugh. Classic!
> 
> This whole thread is classic. Well done guys
> 
> ...


Have two Griffin-rta's, one still sealed in its box, just in case...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

